# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Ngô Trác Hy bảo vệ người tình ngực bự

## cokhinao

ừ đầu năm nay, tin đồn chàng ca sĩ 31 tuổi cặp kè với cô người mẫu nóng bỏng sinh năm 87 đã lan tràn, nhưng mãi đến bây giờ cả hai mới lên tiếng khẳng định chuyện tình cảm.

  ​</div>  
Biết tin, rất nhiều fan của Trác Hy đã tỏ ý phản đối và có những lời bình luận tiêu cực. “Anh đã lỗ nặng khi yêu nàng này. Anh không biết trên người cô ấy toàn đồ giả sao? Từ đầu tới chân, cái gì cũng giả, và đương nhiên là cả bộ ngực đồ sộ” – nick BDisOKe viết. “Cô gái này sẽ phá hủy sự nghiệp của anh” – một fan khác nhận xét. 

  ​</div>  
Nam diễn viên họ Ngô lên tiếng bênh vực người tình và xin các fan hãy thôi nói xấu Hinh Dư: “Nếu các bạn thực sự yêu mến và ủng hộ tôi, xin hãy tôn trọng cả cô ấy”. Trương Hinh Dư, người mẫu nổi tiếng với bộ ngực cup F, sau khi thấy Trác Hy đứng về phía mình, cũng bày tỏ quan điểm trên blog: “Các fan của Trác Hy, nếu tôi làm tan vỡ câu chuyện thần tiên của các bạn, tôi sẽ nói lời xin lỗi. Tôi tin những người thực sự ủng hộ chúng tôi sẽ không bao giờ quay lưng lại với thần tượng của mình”.

Ngô Trác Hy là một trong những nam diễn viên trụ cột của đài TVB. Còn Trương Hinh Dư tên thật là Trương Yến, người Tô Châu, sinh ngày 28/3/1987, cao 1m7, số đo 3 vòng 89-62-88. Cô từng là người mẫu của nhiều trò chơi ăn khách tại Trung Quốc như FIFA Online 2, Cross Fire, Xích Bích Online, Đồng tước đài...

 *Q.T*  ​

----------

